# Adding Password to wireless connection



## INeedGmail!! (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a router which feeds 3 computers wirelessly around the house. I want to put a password on it so that others cannot use my connection, my internet slows down a lot because of these kinds of people. 

step by step help would be very much appreciated.


its a dlink di-624 router


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to your router via an ethernet connected computer.
Find wireless section.
Enable WPA-PSK.
Enter a 20+ character passphrase with letters and numbers.
Reconnect the wireless computers using the same passphrase.


----------

